# Please Help!!! Got new LCD tv!



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

Got a new LCD Insignia 26 inch flat panel, and am trying to hook it up to my DISH network receiver. I forgot how the old tube TV I just had in there was hooked up unfortunaly. We also have a VCR/DVD combo player, but I got that hooked easy, just plugged in the AV cords into the back of the tv



Now, on the reciver there are several coax cables and I have no idead what to hook into the tv! I just hooked up the really long one that is coming out from teh wall, and hooked the phone cord into the phone line on the reciver, is that how I do it?


Also what do I do if the remote that came with the TV is not responding? I mean this tv is just 4 hours old, and I just put the batteries that came with the remote in, and I cannot get the remote to do ANYTHING to the tv!!! Heck I even tried 3 other pairs of AAA's, and still nothing!!!


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

jessman said:


> Got a new LCD Insignia 26 inch flat panel, and am trying to hook it up to my DISH network receiver. I forgot how the old tube TV I just had in there was hooked up unfortunaly. We also have a VCR/DVD combo player, but I got that hooked easy, just plugged in the AV cords into the back of the tv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insignia....Yikes. I've heard some nightmares with that brand. 

Anyways, the cord coming from the wall is from the Dish. That should go right into the receiver (Sat In). I don't know how you're connecting your receive to your TV (HDMI, Components, Composites, S). You will then run cables from your receiver to your TV. Then make sure the TV is set to the right input and you're done. 

I can't help you with the remote. You sure you put the batteries on right? If you did and that doesn't work, then you need to take it back to Best Buy or wherever you got it.


----------

